
Show HN: Logistify AI – Airbnb for warehousing/storage - kolanut-UG
https://www.logistify.ai/
======
kolanut-UG
We're building Airbnb for warehousing to help suppliers of essential items
(e.g. food, soap, sanitizer, masks) to find flexible storage for their high
demand inventory during this COVID 19 pandemic.

Our marketplace of warehouses provides suppliers with pay-as-you-go
flexibility. No more unnecessary fixed & long-term leases, nor paying
predatory deposit fees charged by old incumbents.

